# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Component: Contact Enhanced

## muabuon

Hi các anh chị trên diễn đàn!
Em là một thành viên mới của diễn đàn. Em đang làm một trang tin bằng joomla, trong trang tin ấy em phải làm phần hỏi đáp cho người dùng. Em search trên mạng thấy có com : Component: Contact Enhanced có thể làm được điều này. Em download ở trang này:http://rapid-downloads.com/servers.... 1:17:04 PM&q=Component Contact Enhanced&cr=1 mà không download được, có anh chị nào download được cho em xin nhé. Em xin cám ơn.

----------

